# GA16DA swap for a SR20DE non turbo?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys...... seriously considering this swap here. I have a 97 200se SE with the 16 in it. Got some prices on a non turbo SR20DE and can do it. I've read the instructions for an install with the SR20DET (turboed) and it's totally not worth the effort. WOuld be better off selling my car and buying like a 300z or something LOL. So my question is, how difficult would it be to swap my GA16 for the non turbo SR20?? What else will I need besides ECU, harness, tranny, and motor?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Plenty of words written about it here.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hm..... I didn't ask for instructions, nor a detailed list of parts, or anything that could be found in the search. I a simple question about people that have done it before as to how DIFFICULT IT IS TO PERFORM THE SWAP. Now you try finding that in a search.

These boards have gone to $hit. What is the point of a forum if people can't ask questions? There is no point. Every forum on the web will have the same question asked over and over again.... no matter what. The mods need to chill out. No point in having a forum if people can't ask a question. Sure, if the question is like "Hey, can I put a r34 motor in my sentra?" yea sure gripe about that but geez you guys need to relax on 90% of the $hit you guys gripe about. Get real.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

besides...... for your info pal, I have searched before I started tihs thread, and nothing is in the search besides SR20DETs.... that is the turboed version of the SR20 if you even know what a turbo is.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

LaRon said:


> *besides...... for your info pal, I have searched before I started tihs thread, and nothing is in the search besides SR20DETs.... that is the turboed version of the SR20 if you even know what a turbo is. *


You posted your 2cents once, aint no need to post it again. There is info on the swap, and YES, it is hard as shit! Please don't catch an attitude dogg, this aint the place for it. if someone pisses you off, just brush it off, and keep rollin. If you want more info on the actual swap, utilize the other nissan sources. I believe there is actually only one write up on this. But if you want to talk to someone that does it for a living, hit up www.jgycustoms.com he can tell you all about it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Calm down man.*

The non turbo motor is not much different than swapping in an SR20. WHat do you think is different between the DE-T and the DE? You will still need almost all of the same parts. 

FWIW JWT can modify your 1.6 ECU to run an SR20DET or SR20DE which will help a bit in terms of swap complexity. 

Anyway I don't promoting people to do some research is a bad thing, nor does it make the forums shit.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

SR20 Development seems to have a pretty good Web site...a place like that could probably take care of everything. 

http://www.sr20development.com 

Personally, since I still have about 2 years to go on my car paying it off, I am staying with the 1.6L for now...It sucks merging into traffic sometimes, but for the most part I enjoy the challenge the lack of equipment gives me...and it does fairly decent. 

Good luck with the swap.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You will need a bunch more stuff than you listed.....

Other than making room for the piping/turbo by relocating the battery to the trunk, it is pretty much the same sa the DET swap.


----------

